# SIP Lux



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Poor Lux had to be put down tonight. He'd been hiding an illness that I suspect he got it from Aris. He seemed to know it was time as he was laying on the bottom on his side and just kinda glanced at me. He didn't have the strength to fight anymore.

I'm hoping that with his passing I'll be rid of whatever it was that claimed two of my boys within weeks. I don't know if I could handle losing another.

Lux was always the antisocial type, territorial with a love of exploring. But in his efforts to explore every inch of his territory, he had a bad habit of finding every not-betta-friendly thing - which ruined his tail. His flopped over dorsal only added to his character.

First day home after spending a month at the pet store. He was my most expensive betta so far, $13
























He looked a lot different in the morning sunlight
















He constantly had a bubblenest going








He also had this thing where he liked to hide in things while sleeping.
















He loved having a 10g all to himself...
















...But he enjoyed all 15g of a planted tank for a while till he managed to beat up his fins even more >.<








I'll miss my grumpy boy. He was such a character...









SIP Lux.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

So sorry... He seems like quite the fish.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh... That sucks.... We get so attached to these guys.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

SIP Lux.... Such a wonderful fish.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I know how you feel. SIP Lux, he was quite a handsome fish.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. SIP little guy.

Hopefully things start looking up from here - I know you'll take great care of the guys you still have. I'm really sorry you've had to say goodbye to the guys that you have in such a short time.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Swim in peace, Lux. <3


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Swim in Peace, Lux. He was a gorgeous fish and will be fondly remembered.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry to see Lux didn't make it Tress


----------

